# Keezer Build



## steamboat willy (1/5/20)

Hello everyone, 
I'm a long time observer, rare poster. Thought i would share my recent creation. 

I entered the world of kegging late last year, and have recently finished the conversion of a cheap chest freezer into a keg fridge.

I've got two taps for the two kegs that I use, usually one for soda water and one for beer.

Currently renting a cylinder from BOC, will be buying my own before too long.

Collar was made to life the lid of the freezer about 15cm. Taps on the front and a side port for the gas line in. I decided to keep the gas bottle outside. Temperature controller keeping the fridge between 1 and 2 degrees.

Cost of freezer and timber collar was $50. Beer fittings (taps and lines) probably $60 odd bucks, collected over time. One of the kegs came my way for free and the other was 90 bucks from country brewer. All up, including the regulator, i reckon the whole thing set me back 300 dollarydoos (excluding the ongoing cost of the gas bottle). Next job will be to upgrade the fittings from the kegs, and replace the corny keg with another a-type keg.

Wanted to share it, just because.

Cheers!


----------

